
Rubular: a Ruby regular expression editor and tester - tomh
http://rubular.com/
======
zefhous
One of my favorite things about Rubular is the "Make Permalink" feature. Paste
the link as a comment above your regex and you can easily get back to the same
place later.

The permalink includes your test string(s) and makes it really easy to see
what was going on when you wrote it.

------
smackjer
I use Rubular all the time, and it inspired me to build <http://strfti.me>.

~~~
SethWilson
Adding this tool to my bookmarks

Thanks for the heads up

~~~
tsigo
Looks good; great idea.

------
zquestz
Yeah this has been around for ages, not sure why this got reposted. Either
way, this is still by far the best regexp site out on the net right now. There
just isn't a better way to test your regexps.

~~~
aeontech
ReWork is my go-to tool when I need to do anything with regexps.
<http://osteele.com/tools/rework/>

------
jcblitz
Yes it's a great tool, but this isn't exactly "news". Just Google rubular
site:news.ycombinator.com

~~~
thibaut_barrere
It's certainly not new but worth sharing though.

I've been using it for a long time, yet I come across people that don't know
about it in each consulting gig I do.

~~~
sammyo
Hacker News should consider a "best of" list of some sort. Consider the
sidebar feature on Metafilter.

------
hjaltij
I use this all the time even when I'm writing code in other languages. Love
it.

------
bstar
I've been using rubular since it's inception. There are lots of sites/apps for
building regex's, but rubular has always been my goto guy. To the developer,
thanks for an awesome site!

------
f1gm3nt
<http://www.gskinner.com/RegExr/> Anyone use this?

------
erik_p
is it regular expression day on HN? Waiting for the inevitable Phplar
(pheeplar) and Scalar :)

------
skrebbel
for me, these tools just underline how horrible regex syntax really is.

~~~
delano
Regex syntax can get nasty at times but after all these years it's still the
best tool we've got for what it does.

